# Distributor in Los Angeles Area?



## SoapMan (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi everyone.

Curious if anyone knows of retailers or distributors of soap (CP) ingredients or supplies in the Los Angeles area?  Generally now I order from online.  A few times have used an oil distributer in the Simi Valley area (I think it was called Natural Oils? not sure will have to find the name).  Just curious if anyone knew any others.  As of now I order most ingredients from Camden Grey, which is in Florida so shipping gets a little expensive.

Thanks in advance for any replies!!


----------



## Lindy (Nov 7, 2012)

I don't know of any in California but here are a couple of west coast suppliers:

https://www.lotioncrafter.com/help.php? ... 82c0c5bdc3

http://www.brambleberry.com/ - Bellingham, Washington

https://www.tkbtrading.com/ - California

http://www.essentialwholesale.com/ - Portland

I'm sure there are more....


----------

